# High Standard Model Ten B 12 ga Police Shotgun



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello,

I recently got this High Standard Model Ten B 12 gauge Police shotgun From my Father, Who just passed.
It was in his gun cabinet along with other firearms I was awarded from the will. I'm a FFL dealer and Been doing research on this firearm. And I must say it hurts my arm when firing 5 rds fast lol But I thought I would post a link to view one like it Sorry I dont have pics of the one I have. but I just wanted to see if anyone else out here have one or seen them. thanks for reading and looking and feel free to leave comments on this particular firearm. Have a great day.

JBarL

High Standard Model 10 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

sorry for your loss.... looks like your dad had a pretty unique shotgun there..... i am a huge fan of the old hi-standard revolvers but had never seen this bullpup before... thanks for sharing


----------



## DepOne (Oct 15, 2011)

My condolences for your loss. I do know how you feel. I sure miss my dad.

I had 2 Model As and 2 Model Bs that I bought when the Hartford PD got rid of them. The A model had a permanent light on the top with rather wierd innards. The PD had left D cell patteries in them that had corroded (cops really don't maintain anything well) and I could only get one of the lights working by combining the good parts of both lights. That was fixed on the B model which made it much more attractive and pratical. They shot well and the bullpup idea was pretty good for close quarters stuff but having a light attached, while sounding good, also makes you a pretty good target. I think what I liked most about the gun was that it was very intimidating. I'd much rather intimidate someone out of a gun fight than even win it, and it looked like a cop with some kind of a space gun back then.

I imagine they are pretty valuable right now, particularly if the lights work, but I have no idea what the value is. If I were you I'd keep a good one. It will never go down in value.

If anyone wants to see what these things look like: Modern Firearms - High Standard 10A 10B


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Ted and deepone thank you both Yea Mine doesnt have the flashlight with it but it has gotten all other stuff for it sling and carring handle but I just never seen one of these unfornatually i never seen this particle firearm when he was alive he kept it in his patrol car and then when he retired it went into his gun cabinet never been out since he put it in there in 1992. needless to say I had to do some major cleaning to it when I got it home. I been trying to find the original light that came with them But having a little hard time tracking it down lol. But I will just put it in my gun shop on the wall and make a conversation piece out of it lol. But more less just wanted to see if anyone else seen them or heard of them or shot em lol...

JBarL


----------



## ken65079 (Jan 16, 2012)

I recently purchased a Model 10B and now trying to find the correct Kel-lite to complete the weapon. Until I find the right light, I'm thinking of converting a Mag-lite to attach to the sight block. Do you know the size and number of batteries there were originally used on the Model B and how was the flashlight modified to fit the sight block? A picture of the mounting side of the flashlight would be great. Thank you for your help.


----------



## DepOne (Oct 15, 2011)

All I really remember is that they took D Cells. Go to the link for many pictures.

high stanard Model 10 shotgun - Google Search


----------

